# try this



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

can you manage your anxiety by talking back to your gut? http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=3;t=017972 tom


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

tom - i fonud your two threads interesting but for me, it doesn't really relieve stress. I find it actually then focuses more attention on the gut and therefore causes more probs. I'm better off diffusing attention away.nancy


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Luv it, Tom !"Hey if ya gotta say something... try to do it sans the aroma... if you get my drift? "


----------

